# Sugar Is Adopted!!! On Her Way To Arizona!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm shocked at the drama, with Sugar, in the shelter. She was one day away from being euthanized.

She's only 2-years-old, for pitty sake. 

Gosh, she's a good girl. Thank you Edie (AMA Rescue), thank you Lina, thank you Steve and Peg, with special thanks to Deb and Earl. Wow, what
a lovely family. 

Yep, Sugar went from death row, to the good life. What wonderful people. Sugar is as lucky as they are. 
I so enjoyed the visit with this, most awesome, of families. 

This family adored her from the minute they walked in. 

So, once again, live long, and prosper, little one. I love you. :wub: 

[attachment=50856:Sugarsfamily.jpg]

[attachment=50857:SugarsfamilyII.jpg]

[attachment=50858:SugarsfamilyIII.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

There are some stories that just WARM your heart!!!! This is one of them!!! For everyone involved.......Thank You!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, what an awesome story. I can't believe anyone would put down a 2 year old Maltese. I'm so happy that everyone pulled together and got this little girl the life she deserves. Good Job to all involved. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

what a wonderful ending! i am so happy she will live a life she deserves with much happiness!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

That family looks sooo happy with Sugar! :wub:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

A happy, happy ending all the way around! Kudos to all! :hat: :happy: :happy:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh how awesome is that????? Hurray!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a lovely story. Have a wonderful life Sugar! :thumbsup:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

and they are close enough we can harness up the crew and go for a walk over to their house!! And Peg LOVES Earl's studio (he is an artist and former ASU professor). :biggrin:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah they look like a very nice family -- so excited for Sugar


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How wonderful that it all worked out so well!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray!!! I love happy endings!

:sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

QUOTE (maggieh @ Apr 5 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757774


> Hooray!!! I love happy endings!
> 
> :sLo_grouphug3:[/B]


Me, too!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Apr 5 2009, 03:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=757721


> and they are close enough we can harness up the crew and go for a walk over to their house!! And Peg LOVES Earl's studio (he is an artist and former ASU professor). :biggrin:[/B]



Oh, this is a must!!! I wonder if Winter will remember her!! How fun...well maybe not for Winter, she got on his nerves ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Way to go Deb!!! .....so are you ahead of Steve now???? I've lost count. :bysmilie:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

How great - wow, what a story! Sugar :wub: is a doll, and her new family looks really nice! Fantastic job by all concerned! :aktion033: :aktion033: 
What a lucky little girl to have found all of you! I always think these stories should be on TV so more people would know what goes on and that
for each precious little one like Sugar, many others ARE being euthanized. Have a wonderful life, Sugar!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I love these type of tears!!!!!!!!!! YEAH to those wonderful foster folks and YEAH to those who adopt!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How totally wonderful!!! I'm soooo happy for Sugar!! Yay!!! 

Great job, Deb!!!!!


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Of course Deb is the sh***!!! Good things happen to good people!! arty: arty:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE


> She was one day away from being euthanized.[/B]



This sort of stuff really gets me. :bysmilie: 

Chance was also saved nearly at the last moment. Thanksgiving weekend and Mary was trying to get in touch with us to save him, but she did not have our cell phone numbers and we were in CA. Late Saturday afternoon, she got in touch with Darlene and Darlene made the call to stop it. I do know that Mary was scared that since it was Saturday afternoon, the offices could close at any time and Chance was to be put down the first thing on Monday morning because he was lame.

I've told the story at least 50 times, but all Chance needed was a Chance. While we were working with orthopedics vets to try and figure out what should be done for him, he worked himself back to health entirely on his own.

Now to say that we adore him is just totally inadequate. He is so loving, so cute and such a good little boy as far as working with the fosters, I do not know what we would do without him. He loves everyone he meets and everyone loves him.

Anyway... I am firmly convinced Deb that those dogs are absolutely the best. It is like they understood how bad they once had it and how good life is now. Spencer is another example of this and he has just become one of the happiest little guys I know.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so happy for all of them. Maybe next winter I meet up with them at the Marketplace


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah Sugar!!!!! A home is the best place to be taking a ride to  Your new family looks beautiful.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

That little Malt was going to be put down?!?!?! I can't even imagine that!!! So happy she was rescued at the last minute


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww I'm so happy for little Sugar - I was looking for her jailbreak photo ..

Wow ...I'm so glad I took that girl and ran ... B) 

Deb can u find it ?

What's with Arizona and these famous and or rich people adopting our malts .. I'm not saying it's a bad thing, I think it's great!! 

Steve, somehow, they are all close to you


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 5 2009, 10:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758001


> Awww I'm so happy for little Sugar - I was looking for her jailbreak photo ..
> 
> Wow ...I'm so glad I took that girl and ran ... B)
> 
> ...



I am famous and rich too. What's your point?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033: 

Posts like these draw a huge smile on my face :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Apr 6 2009, 12:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758001


> Awww I'm so happy for little Sugar - I was looking for her jailbreak photo ..
> 
> Wow ...I'm so glad I took that girl and ran ... B)
> 
> Deb can u find it ?[/B]



Yep, here's the original thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=43321&hl=

*AND HERE'S THE "JAILBREAK", WHEN YOU BUSTED HER OUT OF PRISON/DEATH ROW:

[attachment=50865:SugarII.jpg]


I MUST SAY, THIS PIC CRACKS ME UP. I PICTURED YOU, AND SUGAR, ON THE RUN... :HistericalSmiley: 

*


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad to read some good news!  I'm very happy for Sugar... She will have a wonderful life :chili:


----------

